# My dog can open the fridge



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello, First off I'm new here so... Hi my name is Pedro.
I have a almost 5 year old Great Dane/ Pit Bull named Louie, He's a wonderful dog. He has learned to open the fridge, he never miss behavies when either of us is home, only while were away. Baby gates don't stop him, he can either jump over them or knock them down. I installed a baby proof latch on the fridge door, first day were gone he ripped off the latch and helped himself to the fridge. I'm not sure where to go from here, other than crating him. Any suggestions??? 
Do they make bolt on Baby gates?
Is there a lock you can get for your fridge?


Side note. My parents Great dane learned to open doors by turning the knob with her teeth, then nosing then handle on the screen door to let her self out.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw this on a show on Animal Planet I think it was "It's Me Or The Dog", but anyways. What they did was installed an alarm on the fridge door that was set off when the door was opened. The alarm was so loud that it scared the dog and taught him that opening the fridge was bad. Not sure where you could find something like that, but your best bet is in a hardware store.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

If the alarm thing doesn't work then maybe you can put him in the basement or a bedroom and close the door? If that doesn't work then a crate is your option unless you don't mind slober all over your food.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish there was food left to slober on.



Darkmoon said:


> I saw this on a show on Animal Planet I think it was "It's Me Or The Dog", but anyways. What they did was installed an alarm on the fridge door that was set off when the door was opened. The alarm was so loud that it scared the dog and taught him that opening the fridge was bad. Not sure where you could find something like that, but your best bet is in a hardware store.


Ohhh like the ones in those infomercials, Good idea.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Pedro said:


> I wish there was food left to slober on.


ROFL. That was just too funny  Lady is little and it never occurred to me that dog would be able eat ALL the food in the fridge. Lady would definitely eat more than her share of the food, but she could never possibly finish a whole fridge worth. 

Edit: I forgot, they do make baby gates that can be screwed into the wall, they are pretty sturdy, I don't know if it would be sturdy enough for a dane mixed with anything though


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm, well since he's already opening the fridge, maybe you should start training him to bring you a cold beer when needed. hahaha


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

You can buy padlocks for your refrigerator, especially if you have a side by side fridge/freezer. Google it under "refrigerator padlock."


----------



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2007)

britishbandit said:


> Hmmm, well since he's already opening the fridge, maybe you should start training him to bring you a cold beer when needed. hahaha


Thought of that, but he needs to leave the rest of the food alone. While eating out of the fridge he did knock down a beer and it exploded on the floor, he drank it.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

Here  is a very cheap ($7) wireless alarm designed for windows that you can use.

Hopefully your dog won't learn how to push the alarm button off.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

Your dog opened the fridge? Did you have a towel or something hanging from the door handle....if not, then that's one smart dog. Maybe you could train him to cook the food instead of eating it....lol. 
That dog would make a great service dog for someone who needed this kind of task....withou gobbling the food of course....


----------



## Pedro (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought Louie a kennel, put his bed in it, now he happily walks in and lays down. After the first day he seems content to be in his den while we're out.
Thanks for the advice, yall.


Betty said:


> Here  is a very cheap ($7) wireless alarm designed for windows that you can use.
> 
> Hopefully your dog won't learn how to push the alarm button off.


Loud noises do not in any way frighten my dog, annoy him yes, He sits and watches fireworks every year with me.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

How about Kongs? What if you had a few Kongs filled with stuff that he really likes? This could distract him enough that he won't go for the fridge. Instead, he's be trying to get the good treats out of the kongs.


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

> Loud noises do not in any way frighten my dog, annoy him yes, He sits and watches fireworks every year with me.


Okay, I just assumed that when you said:



> Ohhh like the ones in those infomercials, Good idea.


when Darkmoon suggested an alarm, I thought you'd like one.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

..thats an awesome dog...

just my 2 cents ;-)


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd take advantage of this situation and train my dog to bring me drinks


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> I saw this on a show on Animal Planet I think it was "It's Me Or The Dog", but anyways. What they did was installed an alarm on the fridge door that was set off when the door was opened. The alarm was so loud that it scared the dog and taught him that opening the fridge was bad. Not sure where you could find something like that, but your best bet is in a hardware store.


Rather then doing that, you could do what many people do when they're dog is accused of "counter surfing." Set some light (So it won't hurt the dog) but loud (enough to scare him) things (such as plastic plates, or light stainless steel, maybe his dog bowl if it's lightweight.) up on top of the fridge, so that when he opens it it falls and clangs on the floor. (IF you have a hardwood floor, which you probably do in your kitchen!)


----------

